# Haunty's Halloween Party



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Greetings!

If you are in, near, or a manageable distance to Mapleton, MN.

(Located in South Central MN, just below the bend of the Minnesota River)

Then your in for a treat! My annual Halloween party is coming fast. This year's theme is Medieval. We are working hard to make this the best possible Halloween party.

Invite-

*It's just downright Medieval!

Come experience our Dungeons. Aren't you dying to see it for yourself?

Saturday October 27th at 6pm - ?
Located just outside of Mapleton, MN.

A potluck supper will be served around 6pm. Bring your favorite grub & grog to share, & anyone you can drag along.... Wagon-fuls are welcome! The "Maze of Terror" dungeon will open at 7pm. A free will donation to offset costs will continue to make the experience bigger & scarier!

For further information & directions, please email me. There is always a possibility of a second chance scream for the maze, if you miss the party. Donations do help sweeten the possibility.

Hope to see ya there!! *


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Progress pics of the maze so far.

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b203/Haunt_Master/Maze 07/?start=20


----------

